# UnderVolt Acer Nitro 5 i5 10300h need help



## Hussein1941997 (Jul 11, 2022)

I removed the undervoltage locked on the Intel processor, now I am completely unemployed on how to reduce the voltage of this processor, and I do not know the necessary program settings for this, and most of the explanations are for other processorsos like 9th or 7th so need any stable settings for the softwere


Acre Nitro5 An515-55 i510300/1650ti/8Gb Ram


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2022)

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Set the core and cache to a negative offset voltage of -50 mV and test for stability.

Make sure you can see your -50 mV values in the Offset column of the monitoring table at the top right of the FIVR window.





Some 10th Gen mobile processors can run reliably as high as -75 mV but most do not go much higher than that without causing instability issues.

There is no real difference between 7th, 8th, 9th or 10th Gen when it comes to undervolting. The newer CPUs undervolt less but the method to undervolt is exactly the same.


----------



## Hussein1941997 (Jul 12, 2022)

that's my results after make a core and cash to -50mV and test with some stress on Cinebench and game like farcry5 the temp reach to 86-93C  ,
By mistake, I did a check for EPP and did an uncheck Immediately. I noticed that the MHz of the processor was between 1800-2200, and when pressing it, it went up to 3400 and I did a test, and the result was that the temperature does not go up to 85 only a time of a second and it goes down again Is this good or what I don't know


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 12, 2022)

@Hussein1941997 
Some people try using a bigger undervolt. Maybe -60 mV or -70 mV or -80 mV will work OK for your computer. You can test using a bigger undervolt if you like. Some games might not be stable if you go too far.


----------



## Hussein1941997 (Jul 13, 2022)

i do it to -75mV for cash and core but if i go more the laptop freeze  ,
But the temperature dropped, but what makes me uncomfortable is that the laptop does not exceed 3200MHz with some pressure. Sometimes I feel that the program stops working and the hertz has risen to 4200 as well sometimes, although the temperature does not exceed 65 without great pressure. I know that the fans for cooling Her voice became a little annoying, I don't know, but let's start with a simple question: Is it possible to raise the hertz a little while keeping the temperature a little or not?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2022)

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running. 

Acer uses power limit throttling on their Nitro laptops. They also set the thermal throttling temperature lower compared to other similar laptops. You might not be able to fix this problem.


----------



## Hussein1941997 (Jul 14, 2022)

ido 2 tests frist one without do anything just -75mV core and cash the second one with check and un check epp


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

The first log file shows lots of TEMP thermal throttling notices. The cooling system of your laptop cannot keep your 45W 10300H from thermal throttling. I do not know if this is a problem with your thermal paste or if it is a badly designed cooler or you live in a very hot part of the world where it is summer now. I do not know if you can fix any of these problems.



Hussein1941997 said:


> check and un check epp


What box did you check? Show me a picture of the settings you changed. If you are going to check a box, leave it checked and adjust your settings. You can reduce the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. This will make your CPU run slower so it does not get so hot. With your cooling problems, you are either going to have thermal throttling or you can use ThrottleStop to run your CPU slower or you are going to have some power limit throttling. 

It seems like your laptop was not well designed. It is difficult to fix problems when the basic design is bad. Many gaming laptops have the same problems that you are having.


----------



## Hussein1941997 (Jul 15, 2022)

i do two tests on e with Speed Shift Max value in the TPL with 36
another one with shift speed epp checked on 128 and speed shift max value in tpl 36 and this is results


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 15, 2022)

The second log file shows a consistent speed of 3600 MHz and reasonable temperatures. Some people prefer to sacrifice maximum CPU performance so their laptops do not run so hot. A lot of games do not need maximum CPU speed to run well. A slightly slower CPU and better temperatures might give smoother overall game performance. 

You can use whatever ThrottleStop settings you like. How you decide to run your computer is totally up to you.


----------

